# Chrome Crank Baits



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a beginner at airbrushing and really like the effects of transparent paints on top of factory chrome baits. Some manufacturers like Smithwick do not offer a P-10 in pure chrome. I've tried the Createx spray chrome and it looks OK, but isn't the mirror like reflective properties I'm looking for. I've seen Super Chrome and Hydra Chrome, but its expensive to get into... So my question is, does anyone know of another solution or place to have plastic baits sent to to have them chromed? Thanks in advance...


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of my first attempts...chrome Bandits from factory...


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Those are neat looking .


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

ristorap said:


> Those are neat looking .


Thank you!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have a buddy that tried the chrome, he dipped them but i dont know what he used


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If anyone has a method for a good all chrome finish I would be very interested. My last ones were factory made, and caught a lot of fish. But those are some where at the bottom of the lake.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A good chrome base so I'm being told starts with a high quality paint. Just now learning the process. I'm going to my friends shop to practice with some leftover auto paints. Just to be able to see and get an idea of how to work with these paints . I get the feeling that I will be his clean up guy ,at first. He's told me , that's the best way to get started . Knowing how to keep things clean and clear is one important key during the entire process. We'll see! Luckily my new airbrush is one that he uses.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bigcrank said:


> I'm a beginner at airbrushing and really like the effects of transparent paints on top of factory chrome baits. Some manufacturers like Smithwick do not offer a P-10 in pure chrome. I've tried the Createx spray chrome and it looks OK, but isn't the mirror like reflective properties I'm looking for. I've seen Super Chrome and Hydra Chrome, but its expensive to get into... So my question is, does anyone know of another solution or place to have plastic baits sent to to have them chromed? Thanks in advance...


if the lures are magnetic you can have the chrom plated like steel.
you have to call plaiting company ,how much they would charge.

or you have to make thank with solution for plating,you put the lures in tank with solution and chrome and plug in power and after so many hours it will be chrome plated.
check on you tube.
or you can glue aluminum duck tape on lure and seall that with epoxy,this would be cheepest way.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

From mostly everything I've read regarding chrome for airbrushing and tackle making is that most guys doing "chrome" customs, foil their baits using aluminum HVAC tape before painting. The tape can be polished to a near chrome finish. I just picked up some holographic/chrome vinyl rolls from Michaels tonight I am going to try and wrap around a crank and paint on top... It has the reflection qualities of the chrome bandits out of the package. 

This stuff also looks nice too, especially for the price!

https://www.amazon.com/ORACAL-Silho...ocphy=9015333&hvtargid=pla-397944826743&psc=1


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Looks like an interesting project.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

When plastic is chromed it is by a process called vacumn metalizing. 
That is how the factory cranks are done. No painting involved. Except for clear coat. 


https://www.vacuum-metalizing.com/what-is-vacuum-metalizing/


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A tad out of my price range! But a good understanding of the process.


----------

